# System verschlingt CPU Ressourcen

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

ich schau mir das schon 2 Tage an, kann mir aber die Ursache nicht erklären. Wenn ich mir mit Top und xosview was ich jetzt parallel laufen lasse anschaue, sehe ich das das System fast auf 100% geht ohne das es etwas zu tun hat. Idle ist permanent bei 0. 

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Normal ist idle ca 90%. Mit Top kann ich leider keinen Sünder einkreisen, also hab ich fast den Kernel im verdacht. Benutzt wird der gepatchte Gentoo-Kernel.

Kann jemand diese Probleme reproduzieren?

Sollte ich evtl. den Vanilla Kernel benutzen?

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar

P.S.: Auf dem gleichen System arbeite ich gerade unter FreeBSD und da läuft das alles tadellos, gleiche Konfiguration und Paketauswahl wie unter dem Gentoo-System. Idle ist bei mind. 90-95%, gleiche Anzahl der Prozesse.

----------

## cyc

hast du irgendwo nen zompie oder uninteruptable sleep proc?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *cyc wrote:*   

> hast du irgendwo nen zompie oder uninteruptable sleep proc?

 

Nein, selbst ein kompletter Neustart des Systems bringt oft eine sofortige CPU Auslastung durch "System". Auch Google und Googlegroups brachte mir nicht die nötige Erkenntnis  :Sad: 

Hast Du noch irgendwelche Alternative zur Einkreisung des Problems?

----------

## LinuxDocc

Mach doch mal 'emerge procman' und versuche es mal mit dem procman herauszufinden. Natürlich oben 'Alle Prozesse' anzeigen lassen .

Hatte auch mal das probem, bei mir war es ein nano gewesen den ich irgendwie scheibar nicht beendet hatte....

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## Marvin-X

 *LinuxDocc wrote:*   

> Mach doch mal 'emerge procman' und versuche es mal mit dem procman herauszufinden. 

 

Der war gut  :Smile:  Procman ist doch nichts anderes als wenn ich mit top und xosview benutze nur halt ein Gnomeprogramm.

Spass beiseite. Es lässt sich einfach nicht einkreisen. Manchmal nimmt sich das System die volle CPU Leistung. Wenn ich einen Prozess aktiviere, wie z.B. Browser normalisiert sich das ganze. Solange bis dieser Prozess beendet wird und wieder volle CPU Leistung gesaugt wird.

Abhilfe schafft nur ein rebooten (manchmal mehrmals). Irgendwie kann es das aber nicht sein.

----------

## Marzelpan

Hi,

boote doch mal nur in eine shell (müßte irgendwie durch Angabe von init=/bin/bash im Bootloader gehen), dann sollte sich feststellen lassen, ob es der Kernel ist. Bei mir läuft der gentoo-2.4.19-r7 ohne Probleme, obwohl das aufgrund unterschiedlicher Konfigurationen wohl wenig aussagekräftig ist...

Jojo

----------

## Deever

Klar verschlingt das system den gesamten speicher! Ein teil wird für die laufenden programme gebaucht, der rest wird afaik vom sogenannten idle prozess beansprucht, der den programmen cpu-zeit abgibt. Wenn da also noch speicher frei wäre, könntest den ja genausogut ausbauen/abrüsten, der hätte keine verwendung!  :Wink: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Klar verschlingt das system den gesamten speicher! Ein teil wird für die laufenden programme gebaucht, der rest wird afaik vom sogenannten idle prozess beansprucht,....

 

Wie bitte?

Ich spreche hiervon:

```

77 processes: 69 sleeping, 8 running, 0 zombie, 0 stopped                       

CPU states: 12,1% user,  7,0% system,  0,0% nice, 80,8% idle

```

Die idle von ca. 80 ist ok. Aber nicht wenn keine Anwendungen laufen und die idle bei 0% ist und ca. 90-95% von system verwendet werden. Das passiert oft direkt nach dem booten und normalisiert sich nicht. Deswegen hab ich auch den Kernel im Verdacht. Linux ist ja sowieso nicht von den unices der perfekte Speichermanager. Wenn dann noch ein gepanschter Kernel dazukommt (Warum erinnert mich das jetzt an Suse-Kernels), dann  kommt es schnell zu unerwünschten Problemen.

----------

## format c:

Hi Marvin-X,

ich galube, ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. So ungefähr sollte das meiner Ansicht nach aussehen.

```
32 processes: 31 sleeping, 1 running, 0 zombie, 0 stopped

CPU states:  0.4% user,  0.4% system,  0.0% nice, 99.1% idle

```

Mit X und gnome etc.

Ein nicht ganz so drastisches Phänomen hatte ich mal, als ich den kernel mit einem anderen gcc compiled hatte, als den Rest des Systems.

Aber das allein wird es bei dir wohl nicht lösen.

----------

